# Solved: How to remove ntos.exe



## Margola (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi. Can you help me remove file *ntos.exe *? I tried _Hijackthis_ but it does not work.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

post the hijack log


----------



## Margola (Jun 17, 2007)

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1174065670\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1174065670\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_32_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1174065670\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\Ad-Aware2007.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\aoltpspd.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Assor\Desktop\Maggie's documents\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Tiscali 10.0
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe,
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1174065670\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Komunikator] C:\Program Files\Tlen.pl\tlen.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [userinit] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/25c6cc7bd668d76b2705/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E700B038-6159-4F5C-9CCB-964FB776CC8B}: NameServer = 205.188.146.145
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

That is not the full log, you cut off the top

===============

Download http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/RemovalTools/SDFix.exe and save it to your Desktop.

Double click SDFix.exe and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following :
·	Restart your computer
·	After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
·	Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
·	Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press Enter.
·	Choose your usual account.
·	Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click RunThis.bat to start the script.
·	Type Y to begin the cleanup process.
·	It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
·	Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
·	When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display Finished, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
·	Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as Report.txt
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
·	Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log
=============

Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## Margola (Jun 17, 2007)

SDFix: Version 1.88

Run by James Assor on 17/06/2007 at 21:08

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Killing PID 128 'smss.exe'
Killing PID 208 'winlogon.exe'
Killing PID 208 'winlogon.exe'

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Below files will be copied to Backups folder then removed:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\audio.dll - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\video.dll - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\$b17a2e8.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\JAMESA~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\tmp*.tmp - Deleted

Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem - Removed

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

Checking C:\WINDOWS\
C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32
C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]

Remaining Files:
---------------

Backups Folder: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Listing Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\Documents and Settings\James Assor\Application Data\U3\temp\Launchpad Removal.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 8.0\aolphx.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 8.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 8.0\RBM.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 8.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 8.0\COMIT\cswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aolphx.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\RBM.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ESD\DLMCleanup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GTek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch1\lock.tmp

Listing User Accounts:

User accounts for \\KRISTINLUV

Administrator ASPNET Guest 
HelpAssistant James Assor SUPPORT_388945a0 
SUPPORT_3f151ab9

Finished

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 21:22:01, on 17/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1174065670\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1174065670\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_32_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1174065670\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\aoltpspd.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Assor\Desktop\Maggie's documents\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Tiscali 10.0
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1174065670\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Komunikator] C:\Program Files\Tlen.pl\tlen.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/25c6cc7bd668d76b2705/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E700B038-6159-4F5C-9CCB-964FB776CC8B}: NameServer = 205.188.146.145
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 8277 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Keep going - do SAS


----------



## Margola (Jun 17, 2007)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/17/2007 at 10:44 PM

Application Version : 3.8.1002

Core Rules Database Version : 3256
Trace Rules Database Version: 1267

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:11:23

Memory items scanned : 587
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 6232
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 61308
File threats detected : 4

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\James Assor\Cookies\james [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\James Assor\Cookies\james [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\James Assor\Cookies\james [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\James Assor\Cookies\james [email protected][1].txt


----------



## Margola (Jun 17, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 22:56:22, on 17/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1174065670\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1174065670\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_32_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1174065670\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\aoltpspd.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Assor\Desktop\Maggie's documents\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Tiscali 10.0
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1174065670\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Komunikator] C:\Program Files\Tlen.pl\tlen.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/25c6cc7bd668d76b2705/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E700B038-6159-4F5C-9CCB-964FB776CC8B}: NameServer = 205.188.146.145
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 8316 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## Margola (Jun 17, 2007)

Can you please expain why should I turn off restore points and follow this instruction? I am a begginer in this subject and it is not clear to me how will I benefit from this.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

That clears out the infected restore points and then sets a clean one so that you cannot go back to the infections


----------

